# Uma Borboleta e uma Mariposa



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi Gente

Ontem eu e o meu amigo do Rio estavamos no Jardim Japones e eu disse pra ele

Olha as mariposas naquela árvore, e ele disse não são mariposas são borboletas, as mariposas são feias

São feias? eu  tô com a dúvida até agora

O que é que é uma mariposa em português? haha

Brigado pela ajuda*


----------



## anaczz

Não sou entomóloga mas entendo que, no Brasil, chamam-se mariposas àquelas noturnas, de cor castanha, enquanto as chamadas borboletas, geralmente, são coloridas e de hábitos diurnos.
Mariposa
Borboleta

Em Portugal, parece que "mariposa" é sinônimo de "borboleta".


----------



## Colombattis

*POR     >         ESP*
Borboleta = Mariposa
Mariposa  =  Polilla


----------



## Carfer

Colombattis said:


> *POR > ESP*
> Borboleta = Mariposa
> Mariposa = Polilla


 

_Mariposa = Polilla:_ correcto, mas também usamos _'mariposa_' como sinónimo de borboleta, ainda que raramente e provavelmente por influência do espanhol. O nome corrente da '_polilla_' é '_traça_'. Pouca gente lhe chama '_mariposa_'. Refiro-me ao português de Portugal


----------



## Mangato

É curioso que o espanhol utilice um mesmo nome, _polilla_, para  larva e  insecto adulto.
No galego é *traza,* *couza* na parte nor-oriental, para a larva, e *avelaíña* para a mariposa.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Ah então agora já entendi, um novo falso amigo das nossas lingas haha

Espanhol --- Português
Mariposa = Borboleta
Polilla = Mariposa (Br) Traça (Pt)

Brigado pela ajuda 
*


----------



## anaczz

Já agora, uma dúvida:

Como chamam então, em Portugal e Espanha, a estas traças (as que comem roupas) ?


----------



## Mangato

anaczz said:


> Já agora, uma dúvida:
> 
> Como chamam então, em Portugal e Espanha, a estas traças (as que comem roupas) ?


 Se não estou errado isso não é a traça da roupa, é o _pececillo de plata_, que come farinha,  papel é até tinta dos livros e documentos. Não sofrem metamorfose a mariposa.

Tem  diferentes tipos de polillas: da madeira ou carcoma, da roupa, dos alimentos etc.


----------



## anaczz

Essas também comem tecidos, fazem menor estrago, mas comem... 
Então chamam-se "polillas"  tanto essas das roupas, dos papeis, e da madeira quanto aquelas, que aqui chamam-se mariposas?


----------



## Mangato

anaczz said:


> Essas também comem tecidos, fazem menor estrago, mas comem...
> Sim, os feitos são semelhantes. A diferência é que no estado adulto, as _polillas _tenhem asas e voan. O *peixinho de prata*, apenas nada.
> 
> Então chamam-se "polillas" tanto essas das roupas, dos papeis, e da madeira quanto aquelas, que aqui chamam-se mariposas?


----------



## Istriano

_Borboleta_ (pt) = _Mariposa _(es)
_Mariposa _(pt) = _Mariposa nocturna_ (es)


----------



## Gaio

La diferenciacion entre los "bichos" que ha hecho anaczz es esa y añado algo mas: La borboleta necesita energia solar para poder volar.


----------



## Fefa_100

Mangato said:


> Se não estou errado isso não é a traça da roupa, é o _pececillo de plata_, que come farinha,  papel é até tinta dos livros e documentos. Não sofrem metamorfose a mariposa.
> 
> Tem  diferentes tipos de polillas: da madeira ou carcoma, da roupa, dos alimentos etc.



Entendi, mas no Brasil o "pececillo de plata" é chamado de _traça_. Cumprimentos.


----------



## cinditina

En espanhol, borboleta quer dizer mariposa e como é mariposa em espanhol?
Obrigada pela ajuda


----------



## Istriano

É_ mariposa nocturna.

_


> Por influencia del idioma inglés, a veces se llama polillas a todas la mariposas nocturnas, pero en realidad, las polillas son sólo algunas familias de mariposas cuyas larvas se alimentan de fibras textiles o alimentos almacenados.


 (Na verdade, _polilla _é uma traça).


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma discussão já existente.


----------



## okporip

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Ah então agora já entendi, um novo falso amigo das nossas lingas haha
> 
> Espanhol --- Português
> Mariposa = Borboleta
> Polilla = Mariposa (Br) Traça (Pt)
> 
> Brigado pela ajuda
> *



É como o filme "La lengua de las mariposas", que passou no Brasil como "A língua das mariposas", quando parece que a melhor tradução teria sido "A língua das borboletas".


----------



## olivinha

cinditina said:


> En espanhol, borboleta quer dizer mariposa e como é mariposa em espanhol?
> Obrigada pela ajuda


O que chamamos de mariposa no Brasil em español corrente é polilla
A propósito, no Brasil traça, é este bichinho asqueroso.


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> A propósito, no Brasil traça, é este bichinho asqueroso.


Ah, aqui chama-se peixinho de prata! Não sabia que comiam roupa.


----------

